

Show HN: Clookie - FredBrach
http://www.clookie.net

======
aparadja
I'm not sure I understand the concept. You get $0.10 every time someone uses
your app? Does this mean that you have to _pay_ $0.10 to use anyone else's
app?

Also, you should fix the copy on the "Share" page. The second paragraph has a
typo and is almost incomprehensible.

~~~
FredBrach
Hi, yes you are right. Also we haven't any problem on the Share page here, can
you tell me which browser/OS you are using? a detail which could help? Thank
you.

~~~
aparadja
The problem is the text, not a technical thing. Certainly not a browser/OS
issue. Specifically, this piece of copywriting: " _We beleive that people
interactions are the base of exchanges then it has to be built directly in the
network._ "

At least to me, that makes no sense at all.

~~~
FredBrach
I see, thx for your feedback.

